
Node.js: Initial experimental implementation of HTTP/2 - andrewbarba
https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/14239/
======
BinaryIdiot
I'm curious what will happen with the existing `http2` module. Will the http2
support get rolled into `http` or will `http2` remain separate and simply
overshadow the npm module?

Also, is there a roadmap between what they expect that needs to be done to
take it from where it is today to non-experimental, production ready? Granted
I'm sure testing and bug squishing is part of it but I'm curious to know if
there are specific goals they want to accomplish before final exposure.

Nice job all around on an initial release! I'll definitely take some time to
play with it over the weekend :)

~~~
tannhaeuser
There's also the 'spdy' module for http2 despite the name. It's what
express.js supports for HTTP/2.

[1]:
[https://github.com/expressjs/express/issues/2364](https://github.com/expressjs/express/issues/2364)

~~~
gbuk2013
I tried that before but it is very slow compared to native https module [1]

In the end though I added Nginx to my app container to be an HTTPS2 proxy and
to serve static files instead - much better performance :)

[1] [https://github.com/spdy-http2/node-
spdy/issues/304](https://github.com/spdy-http2/node-spdy/issues/304)

~~~
tannhaeuser
Yes, but that kind of setup doesn't give you HTTP/2 server push so gives you
hardly any benefit over HTTP/1.1, does it?

~~~
gbuk2013
I was interested in multiplexing and I got that, as well as a big increase in
performance serving static content.

------
trevyn
Mmmmm... I'd rather see QUIC support -- A lot of Google -> Chrome traffic is
served via QUIC, and Google, until very recently, had the only production-
ready QUIC server. (Apparently Litespeed just added QUIC last month.)

~~~
Matthias247
QUIC has not yet been fully standardized. If you integrate a current draft you
risk that your claimed QUIC support is broken 1 year from now. Google risks
that, because they control all parts of the system (services & brower).

However I generally agree that HTTP/2 might only be short-term milestone on
the way to HTTP over QUIC, as only this really fixes head-of-line blocking and
therefore maybe justifies the increased implementation complexity better than
HTTP/2.

